# On Line Car Show for this week 1/23



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I know I'm a day late. But for this week's "car show" let's see everyone's Rat Rods. Here's the only Rat Rod I own. 

Next week: Mustangs

--fcb


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice KD...*

... now that's a tail dragger ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

*Rat Rod Pickup and Model A*

Here is my contribution to the weekly car show . My rat Rod 56 Ford Pickup pulling a Hilltop trailer with a Joe Furulli Model A resin bodied Jl chassised slot car. Paint by Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

oh Oh. Here's mine. Like a true rat rod it is unfinished, still haven't found the right headlamps


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The only one I've done so far . . .


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Still think it looks great doba. where'd you get the grille?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Still think it looks great doba. where'd you get the grille?


The dentist. 

Oh wait sorry thought you were speaking jive. (Airplane reference).

http://www.evtv1.com/player.aspx?itemnum=1392

Looks awesome Doba.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

here's one we dug out of the woods out back!


















scratchbuilt body, fenders from the maisto woody wagon,on a cheapo mattyco chassis, with stock rims cut in half, and JL centres inserted... 

Paint knocked off, broke off the blower from the HW engine, snapped a windshield post, still one of my fav homemades!

cheap and dirty!

j


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

plymouth71 said:


> Still think it looks great doba. where'd you get the grille?


 
Thanks - I got the grille from a diecast that was part of a truck/trailer combo I think. Whatever their house brand diecast is, Fast Lane or something maybe, made by Maisto or someone like that. Sorry to be so vague but I have no idea anymore. Think it was a Chevy pickup with a trailer and a hot rod.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool out back find!!! Nice scratching around...Also, who'd thought one could find a Porsche sittin' out back in an old barn, go figure???  RM


----------

